# goodbye ruben



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

as most of you know rubens been really ill, hes slowly getting worse so hes going to go to sleep tonight at 6:20 i feel really bad about it as hes just purked up now and seems happy but its the calm befor he storm, hes been ill for some time but is now in pain and it dont seem fair to make him live for me so goodbye my baby ruben xxx


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear about your boy.

You're a good ratmom letting your kid go before he is in pain or suffering. He'll thank you eternally for that.

((hugs))


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

aww, im so sorry, have fun over the rainbow bridge ruben!

like lilspaz said, you're a good person for letting him go so he wouldn't have to suffer.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. You _are_ doing the right thing. It shows just how much you care about your Ruben.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

ive got a nice pic of him and his paw print which im having tattooed on me hes at peace now xx thank you all x


----------

